# Preseason Game 2: Heat vs Clippers (10/11 7:30AM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Thursday, October 11, 2012 | 7:30 am | TV: NBA TV*








*vs*


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

No CP3. About 10 minutes of Wade, as long as there are no setbacks.

Practice is at midnight, so we should find out more around 2 AM, I suppose.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Definitely expect Wade to give it a go.

Hopefully UD, Mario and Joel are good to go as well.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

It would be nice to see were Wade's at


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade will play both games.

Gonna take a nap soon to stay up for this.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What time will this be on for me? Anyone know?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

10:30 pm


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pretty much the exact opposite of most of our start times.

Still dont know if i'll watch this live or not.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh, yeah now I feel dumb for asking :laugh:

I actually might be able to watch some of this - will there be streams around? If so, can someone PM me one when they have it later on?


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

the preseason game is on tonight at 1030 ET?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

If you're in Melbourne, Australia. If you're in the US, EST its on at 7:30 AM.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Check your PM WC

Guessing you don't have NBATV, but if you do somehow, they'll be on there.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thanks man - I actually just bought League Pass again, so i'll be tuning in


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Was my calculation correct? We're 12 hours behind Beijing here, and I think you're 3 hours ahead of them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Miami HEAT ‏@MiamiHEAT
> Spo: Out for tonight's #HEATgame Joel Anthony, @MChalmers15 and Jarvis Varnado.
> 
> Joseph Goodman ‏@MiamiHeraldHeat
> Udonis Haslem and Dexter Pittman might play but they're still nursing injuries.


..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sucks about Chalmers, was hoping to see our full starting lineup intact.

Heh, with Battier in the starting lineup now, Bosh is our only starter who's not a premier pitchman for the shoe he wears.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

4 hours to the start. Struggling to stay up already :laugh:

At least the next game over there will be at midnight over here.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

For real. Prime time for me.

I took a nap from 11-2am so I'm ready.

So...does LeBron guard Griffin? That'll be interesting.

I expect Bledsoe to destroy us. Another one who got away...


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

Anyway to watch this online? I've already bought NBA League Pass Broadband but apparently that doesn't cover preseason games.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Gx said:


> Anyway to watch this online? I've already bought NBA League Pass Broadband but apparently that doesn't cover preseason games.


Its on NBATV if you have it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @MiamiHeraldHeat
> 
> D-Wade will likely start tonight against the Clippers. Just needs to stretch out and make sure everything feels OK.


..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

"The President" got a huge ovation 


> Miami HEAT ‏@MiamiHEAT
> [email protected] just got a huge ovation as he took the court for pregame warmups. http://instagr.am/p/Qo3VbmEMr3/


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Starters for Miami 

Cole
Wade
Lebron
Battier
Bosh

Starters for LAC

Bledsoe
Green
Caron
Griffin
Jordan


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Awesome having Tony and Eric doing the NBATV broadcast.



> @WillManso
> 
> Here walking around the MC Arena in Beijing. No doubt #Heat fans outnumber Clippers fans. Like 5-1 looking at jerseys.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I'm here lads - woo.

Pumped for some Heat basketball. Will probably only watch 1st half though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Last season's intro vid.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cheers for Battier only slightly less than LeBron :laugh:

"Norris Corle!!"

Oh shit...biggest cheers for Wade. IT WORKED!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat definitely the favorite in that arena


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL...Battier is basking in the glory.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Battier on Griffin.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333

nice ball movement


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Battier 333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

They're sweating Wade. This Li-Ning move is gonna be huge for him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LeBrawn Manbearpiggin it


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh, there's Eric and tony :laugh:

LBJ and1


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL - Didn't realize they forgot to turn on Tony and Eric's mics.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole continues taking retarded shots.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Smooth transition pull-up :lebron:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron is always in mid-season form.

Wade running well. Good to see.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dwyane wanted to thunder that one but not enough trust in the knee yet I guess.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD is also out for the Heat. So no Ud, Joel, Varnado and Chalmers today.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Varnado is no chance to make the roster anymore. Sucks. Would take him over Gladness, who I know sucks.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

James2Cole


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron is trolling with that J haha


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CB with the dunk


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Centers will have a tough time guarding Bosh out there by the 3pt line.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ray in


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:manbearpig:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LEBRON


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron is trolling right now. Ridiculous.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FOH Crawford. Jesus.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So tired of Crawford. Junkiest shit ever.

That LeBron jumper where he held the ball over his head is what he was doing early last season and stopped.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Stay out west for the rest of your career, Jamal Crawford.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Centers will have a tough time guarding Bosh out there by the 3pt line.


His combination of the jumper and quickness will kill centers with that pumpfake.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

And yeah, that crazy putback by LeBron had be rolling.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice action on that play. Ray running off screens and Lebron then runs right to the spot that Ray had just vacated.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray runs off more screens and finds Blake having to go and guard him.

That play is already showing how much it will open things up for us once they get comfortable with it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Seeing a lot of good action for this early in the season.

Good layup by Cole. Knew he wasn't giving that up.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Awful hook by Gladness. Hook him Spo.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF at that hook, Gladness...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hate Hollins too. Bah.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

How did Crawford miss that?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gladness is awful. Surely not Spo?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

29-18 after 1

Nice opening quarter. Ugly ending to it though by both teams. 

Clippers should make a run now when Lebron and Cole sit since we'll have 0 ball handlers.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I hope Gladness doesn't make the team over Dozier.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Look at this lineup. Yikes.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Holy shit, the refs' whistles aren't going to last the whole game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Haha, Shard takes Hill in the post all the way from the 3-point line.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice post up drive by Lewis :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dozier in for Lewis.

Poor Ray Allen. Look at this lineup.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Temple / Allen / Carney / Dozier / Gladness

Ray, kill yourself now before it's too late.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

JESUS THREES US


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 333333

What D by Dozier and Gladness.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Raaaaay33333333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Temple / Allen / Carney / Dozier / Gladness
> 
> Ray, kill yourself now before it's too late.





Wade2Bosh said:


> Dozier in for Lewis.
> 
> Poor Ray Allen. Look at this lineup.


:rotf:

You guys read my mind.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Can we keep Dozier please.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Gladness needs to keep defending like this to have a chance, Dozier is hot on his heels though. Wonder if Jorts will get some burn. Probably not, I don't think Gladness played in ATL, no?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Can we keep Dozier please.


He would be great at the end of our bench, and take over Battier's role probably eventually. Not as a starter, but similar roles.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nevermind, there's Jorts.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Allen in the post. [RANDY]


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So...Griffin had knee surgery for an actual injury and he's in prime form. WTF.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Allen in the post. [RANDY]


Between transition 3's and how well he's looked in the post, that lineup that will feature Wade, Ray and Lebron looks pretty damn deadly.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade taking a lot of fadeaways


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray with the sweet pass to Dozier


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The Bulldozier. Lovely.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron, Wade and Allen lineup is in.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DeAndre lolz


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

No Harris tonight, Temple showing up.

Why did Dwyane try to dunk that lefty? He looks incredibly rusty.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

smh why did he try to dunk with the left hand?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh wow Dwyane.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick steal and save by Wade

Lebron is just a :manbearpig:

What a freak


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hard to tell if our D is in midseason form or if ATL and LAC are just adjusting to new players. Little bit of both, most likely.

That missed-gimmies sequence was hilarious, especially LeBron's 2 dunks making sure they go down.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So many missed dunks :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jace - whenever I see your avy I hear CB saying 'read my face' :laugh:

OT guys: I got engaged last week, figured i'd let ya'll know!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Jace - whenever I see your avy I hear CB saying 'read my face' :laugh:
> 
> OT guys: I got engaged last week, figured i'd let ya'll know!


Congrats! :cheers:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hope Mike is alright.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Congrats BG!! Way to lock it down!

Man, Crawford is the worst somewhat effective player in the NBA.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Crawford is so junk


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thanks boys :laugh:

Got that shit on lockdown haha.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Jorts mostly not helping his case today. Halftime.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Alright guys - been fun - i'll chat to you tomorrow


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

53-35 at the half

Lebron is a beast.

Wade is rusty.

Allen is already showing how good a pickup he will be.

Dozier and Gladness flashed nice defensive abilities.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Allen's defensive position worried me on at least one possession, but most of the vets aren't giving a ton of effort on the perimeter. Keeping my eye out for that, though.

Loving the look of Bosh at C. Spreads the floor so much. Can't wait to see this with Rio/UD back, and Miller playing.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Get the feeling Crawford and Allen are battling to show they were the better FA pickup.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

forgot about Bosh. He looked good in the touches he was given.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I guess Wade didn't hire that shooting coach. So far the jumper is more out of whack than last season.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole Train - Fastbreak blackhole


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade's rusty on offense, but he's looked good on the defensive end all game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Surprised that was the first time Griffin abused Battier. Horrible matchup for him.

Wade's been great on D. Good sign.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333

nice find by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333333

3 straight 3's, all on Lebron assists


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray Ray - 2 swishes same spot from 3, with only a Battier 3 in between

Oh what fun this can be


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole 333333


Lebron is finding everyone. My goodness.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice 3 Cole


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm telling you, LeBron's career-high 8.6 assists is in serious jeopardy this year


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole 333333 again


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole again!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sloppy ball movement now. Looks like they're playing the top of the rotation the whole quarter. Wholesale changes in the fourth?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

76-60 after 3

Still thinking about that 3pt barrage we went on. All but one assisted by Lebron.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Not at all disappointed with Wade. Just needs his offensive rhythm. Looking in prime form defensively.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Gladness can't lose that board to Bledsoe.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 33333

Wow, cant leave him open at all.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

4th 3 for Ray Ray

MMMMMMM


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Shard to Wade on the cut. Great action and nice pass from Lewis.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Gladness getting some extra shoves on Turiaf. "You took my ring, frenchie!"


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Not at all disappointed with Wade. Just needs his offensive rhythm. Looking in prime form defensively.


Yup, and he just made a pretty explosive cut to the basket.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Temple's gotta know even if he hit that pull-up 3, the team would rather have seen him pass to the wide-open Rashard.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sick runner by Lewis. Good to see that touch is still around. He cocked that 3 wrong, you can tell before it left his hands.

Carney 3. He's 2-2 from deep. Sleeper?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lamar has a ways to go to get back in shape. Looks like he has a fat suit on.

Carney is a solid player. Nice D, athletic, can hit the 3. Unfortunate for him that this team is loaded on the wings.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @MickyArison
> 
> A global brand RT @MiamiHEAT: Very loud chants of "LET'S GO HEAT" during timeouts at the MasterCard Center. The fans in China are awesome!


Micky is a pig in shit right now. :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Lamar has a ways to go to get back in shape. Looks like he has a fat suit on.
> 
> Carney is a solid player. Nice D, athletic, can hit the 3. Unfortunate for him that this team is loaded on the wings.


Yup.

And I forgot to post pics of Odom from media day. He looked even chubbier. It immediately erased any regret I had we didn't get him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Carney 3333 again. Wow.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Pull up 3 for Carney? 3-3. Showcasing for whomever is watching


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Jorts trying to take off the dribble. I think he can do that a little bit against certain guys. He's gonna need a makeup game though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Right after I send that, Harrellson hits one


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Good game overall. A lot of positives. Keep in mind LAC was missing CP3 and Billups, but, of course, we went without the Gator boys (not to mention our starting PG, too).

And how could I forget: :joel:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 94-80

Lebron was Lebron.

Wade was great on D. Sloppy on offense.

3pt shooting was great and Mike Miller and Mario Chalmers didnt even play.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Right after I send that, Harrellson hits one


Would like to see him play alongside Bosh, Lebron and Wade. I think he can help us, but its hard to notice with the lineups he's playing with.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah, he's clearly looking a little nervous out there, too. The combination of his space-eating size, rebounding, and shooting is a little too tantalizing to pass up. He'd be a useful specialist for us.

Tough for certain guys when our only passers out there really are LeBron, Wade, and (sometimes) Cole. Temple is forcing the issue too hard to impress.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Post-game press on NBATV and NBA.com. Wow Mandarin sounds crazy.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade *should move into the top 4* among guards in shotblocks all time if he plays over 60 games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray's 1st 3 of the game. You can clearly hear Lebron scream from the bench "Yes Sir!" right before he took the shot.






That transition 3 will be deadly. I think the biggest thing to take from this game was how much offense opens up by just having Ray on the floor.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Earl Barron sighting on the Wizards!

Yeah that Ray three was butter. Can't wait.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yup, been really excited about the fastbreak with Ray. Saw a stat that last season Danny Green either lead the league or was #2 in points per fastbreak possession, because of the trailer 3. Could be misremembering some part of that stat, but its something along those lines. Either way, my point is it can be a very potent element of the fastbreak with the right kind of shooter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray's highlights from today






play at :09

Ray will likely be guarded by PG's when he's in with Wade and Lebron. He's shown already in just these 1st 2 games how capable he is in the post when a smaller defender is on him. This wont be option 1 or 2 or maybe even 3 when he's in with them, but its a nice option nonetheless. 

play at :26. Spacing :drool:

Their D got all discombobulated and ended up with their two bigs guarding our 2 back court players. Still though, all players are outside the 3pt line and Lebron just picked them apart.

play at :36.

pick and roll between Lebron and Bosh, as Bosh rolls to the rim, Ray's defender gets sucked in for a millisecond and Lebron and Ray make him pay.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Awesome highlights - could watch Ray shoot all day. The post moves are a nice element I hadn't considered.

God his trigger is so quick. You really can't leave the dude for a second - so automatic.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

^That's the thing that stood out regarding Ray today. We didn't have a shooter that gets it off that quickly and confidently, even with a defender "in his kitchen."

Re: Ray in the post. Its so funny, when I used to think about how awesome the Big 3 + Ray and Shane/Shard lineup could be, I thought it would be nice if Ray could take advantage of his size advantage over points. Little did I know he's fully capable.






So cool to watch them go at each other. Just hit me that LeBron finally has a teammate at least as obsessive about basketball as him. Hopefully it hones his jumper.

Somehow it just occurred to me (unless I forgot about it occurring to me when it first happened) that Lamar and Caron are back together. Haven't seen the 3 on the court together since Caron was with the Lakers.

Lamar has become twice the man since then


----------

